# The World Conquered



## D. Paul (Aug 1, 2011)

It has been a long time since I've posted anything here on PB. No particular reason other than the fact PB introduced me to such a wealth of material available, I ended up spending time in the material and not so much with online reading. However, because I still admire you all here, I would like to request some feedback. 

I developed a Blog/Podcast entitled The World Conquered after the book by Richard Alleine. The podcast is my attempt at apologetics. From that stemmed the production of brief 5 min videos that I posted on Youtube, *The World Conquered...in 5 minutes* which serve as a summary of my blog and Podcast. 

Since friends/family have told me they do not understand the videos, if I post the link here, could some outside observer provide me with a critique? I script the videos to make them as clear and concise as necessary for YT, so I'm somewhat puzzled that they are hard to understand. Anyway, here is the link and thanks to anyone who suffers through them and decides to offer help.
http://www.youtube.com/my_videos?feature=mhee
‪LuthAMF's Channel‬&rlm; - YouTube
The World Conquered


----------

